# OPlove.org



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey ya'll with deployed soldiers or fixen to be deployed soldiers, here's a great site to keep bookmarked.. This group will take a photo shoot of your soldier for free.. How cool is that? Sam is home, but if/when he gets deployed, you betcha I'll be using them... No deployed soldiers but know of someone who is?, pass this info onto them... : )

http://www.oplove.org/


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey, great!! Thanks...my son is going sometime between now and Aug


----------

